# I made my decision!



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

i decided to take her. after debating long and hard. after discussing it to death with my boyfriend, we decided to take her. actually we already have her, we went to pick her up last night. we decided on a lot of things:

- we're opening a separate bank account for her and setting aside 10% of each of our paychecks for future medical emergencies
- if we were to break up in the future, i would have custody of her -_- 
- if anytime soon our schedules were to change and we get really busy, we would leave her at my retired aunt's house during the day (she has 2 yorkies)
- we're getting testing done for: liver shunt, luxated patella

so we went to pick her up and she just woke up from a nap when we got her. we didn't even have to go shopping for her. she came with everything: crate, bed, collar, leash, shampoo, conditioner, brushes, toothbrushes, treats, food, toys, carpet cleaner, bitter apple spray etc. we need to get some pee pads and a carrier and greenies. other than that, we have a lot of supplies!

when we got home, she explored a lot and sniffed everywhere. then she was about to pee, but we hurriedly carried her to the pee pad. so far, she is good at peeing where she is supposed to. she also likes sleeping in her crate and woke us in the middle of night by whining so that she could do her business. we had to play with her for a couple of minutes before she went back to sleep.

i do have one concern about her though. when we look at her straight in the eye or stare at her in the eye, she barks. but she doesn't bark a lot, but she just gives a very soft *bark* and then looks away. what is she trying to say? she doesn't like us looking at her?









other than that, we are enjoying her puppy antics. she is so funny! and she is very sweet and gives us lots of puppy kisses. she smells like coconut.

p.s. we decided to keep the name that my friend gave her: coco. i wanted to name her emma, but she responds to coco better.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

cute! sounds like you made a good, well-informed decision. good job


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like you made a very well informed decision. This little girl lucked out!

As far as the eye contact, when a dog looks another dog directly in the eye, it's a challenge. That's why they tell you to never make eye contact with a loose, aggressive dog. She is just being submissive when you stare her down.

I'd really recommend the book The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson for anyone with a puppy. We had a book club discussion (sort of) about it several months ago. It's a wonderful look at the way a dog thinks and how to use that information to successfully train a dog.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That is so great, congratulations!

And sooooo..... the fun begins along with lots of love







. You will never want another breed of dog after having Coco.

Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, Congratulations!







These babies are the best!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad you decided to take her... If I was presented with that decision, I wouldn't have waited, I'm a total sucker for a puppy







. Sounds like you have everything planned out, the bank account is a great idea! 

Just remember to be patient, having a puppy can be a bit trying at times...but it's all WORTH it! Give little Coco(puff)







hugs for me!!

-c


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Congratulation's! I think you made the right decision, and sounds like you two are setting up a good little nest egg for her "just in case"! 

Welcome home Coco!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!

Lady is correct about the eye contact


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

ditto for the eye contact. You are challenging her and she barks back because she does not like it.
When we scold Alex he will bark back or walk away mumbling. He wants to have the last word. It's funny sometimes.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

it all sounds great

CONGRATULATIONS! it's just the best time ever when a maltese comes into your life xxxx


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Shes diffenitly a keeper







CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you and for her! Keep us posted.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Aww, that is great to hear, i bet shes going to be so happy with you. congrats!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!! Keep us posted. This forum is the best and you can find lots of answers with great people


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats! how exciting!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Congratulation I very happy for you both

What a cute puppy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats!!! I'm glad you have already bonded so well with her.... There is nothing like getting a new puppy! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Sunnydays,

I am so glad that you chose to get this little angel. God really does put people and others in our path sometimes in strange ways...but they turn out to be the very best..friends, husbands, furbabies..etc.

Good luck with your little one.

S


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm so happy you got her!!







You won't regret it - you probably will think "What have I done?" a few times the first couple of weeks but then it will all work out great! So hang in there, she's still a very young baby!!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@May 6 2005, 09:39 AM
> *ditto for the eye contact. You are challenging her and she barks back because she does not like it.
> When we scold Alex he will bark back or walk away mumbling. He wants to have the last word. It's funny sometimes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60370*


[/QUOTE]


That's funny. GiGi does the same thing as if to say, "I'm doing it but I'm still the boss." I was really surprised at how vocal a Maltese can be. They are really tempermental in the sense that they will get an attitude with you and have no problem letting you know that they have one! Cracks me up!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!!







Sounds like you have everything planned out, which is good!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gigimom+May 6 2005, 12:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny. GiGi does the same thing as if to say, "I'm doing it but I'm still the boss." I was really surprised at how vocal a Maltese can be. They are really tempermental in the sense that they will get an attitude with you and have no problem letting you know that they have one! Cracks me up!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60446
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just out of curiosity how is your third girl doing? Where are her pics?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great!!! Congratulations!!!








Aww...puppybreath!!!!







Enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats! Everything sounds perfect and you sound like a great family. The breeder also sounds excellent!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sunnydays, that's great news!!!!







It sounds like you and your bf really thought it through carefully!! Congrats on your new adorable addition!!!!  If you plan on having her walk on a leash I would get a harness







.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww, that's great! coco is a very lucky girl to have a mommy like u! Good luck!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition to the family! You soon won't be able to imagine your life without her.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so happy for you!! Congratulations on your new little girl!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations! Enjoy your baby. Is she the active intense type or the laid back mellow type, or somewhere in between (I have each of one of both extremes)?


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Glad to hear of another Coco around!!








Were very happy for you!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I've been out of touch with SM lately so I've missed your initial postings but it sounds as though an iffy situation has worked out for the best for everyone. Congratulations and, would you bottle up some puppy-breath and send it to your SM forum friends who are puppy deprived?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i've missed your posts pico's parent


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats!


----------

